# Commander Mini Fragen.



## dermatu (19. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab heute mal die neueste Corsair Link Software aufgespielt. Jetzt hab ich das Problem das alle Lüfter zum Systemstart auf 100% gehen und erst wenn die Software im Windows geladen ist die von mir fest eingestellten Werte (alle Lüfter 800rpm) übernommen werden. Gibt es keine Möglichkeit diese Settings im Commander Mini zu speichern dann die auch beim Systemstart schon greifen ?

Firmware des Commander Mini ist 1.1.6

Gibt es eventuell ein upgrade dass das kann ?


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (20. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe den Commander Mini auch im Betrieb, beim Starten des PC's fällt mir sehr kurz auf das die Lüfter auf 100% drehen. Allerdings korrigiert sich das ganze schon nach unten bevor Windows komplett hoch gefahren ist und nicht erst beim starten der Software. Ich kann heute Abend gerne mal nachsehn welche Firmware drauf läuft.


----------



## Bluebeard (30. Oktober 2016)

Welche Lüfter hast du mit dem Mini verbunden? Es sollte so agieren, wie es ChrisSteadfast beschreibt. Kurzes hochdrehen beim Anschalten und darauf die automatische Anpassung während des Bootvorgangs, noch bevor Windows eigentlich geladen ist.


----------

